# GWT, welche Datenbank?



## katjanton (7. Dez 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei einen GWT-Anwendung zu schreiben. Dabei brauche ich eine Datenbank und weiß leider nicht, welche ich da benutzen soll und wie ich sie in mein Projekt einbinden kann. Das Projekt ist für die Uni und es soll ein Wochenplaner werden, wo man seine Termine eintragen kann.


Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Phash (9. Dez 2013)

du kannst jede Datenbank dafür benutzen, GWT ist nicht auf etwas spezielles festgelegt.

du kannst entweder eine relationale DB wie MySQL oder Postgres nutzen, du kannst aber auch eine relationale InMemory DB wie Derby bevorzugen.

Vielleicht willst du auch mal NoSQL DBs anschauen - CouchDB oder oder oder...


----------

